# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مروری بر عادت‌های بد مطالعه

## ArweNN

سلام کنکوریا و دانش آموزای هدفمند
بچه ها تو این تاپیک قراره از عادت‌های بد مطالعه که داشتیم یا داریم، راه حل هاش یا کارهایی که انجام می دیم تا مطالعه ما بهترین بازده رو داشته باشه صحبت  کنیم، اگه تجربه ای تو این زمینه دارید می تونید با بقیه به اشتراک بذارید،تا این مشکلات واسه بقیه رفع بشه.

----------


## ArweNN

من خودم برای این که ذهنم به تنبل شدن  و حواس پرتی عادت نکنه، تایمایی که واقعا دنبال درس و شروع مطالعه نیستم، اصلا کتابو جلوم باز نمی کنم، یا سر میز مطالعه نمی شینم، چون دلم نمی خواد نگاه کردن و خوندن سطحی کتاب برام عادت بشه و با مفاهیم‌ درگیر نشدن برام به یه چیز روتین تبدیل بشه.

----------


## ArweNN

وسواس در مطالعه

افرادی که مطلبی را چندین بار مطالعه می‌کنند ولی باز هم احساس می‌کنند آن را بلد نیستند و نیاز به مطالعه‌ی مجدد دارند وسواس در مطالعه دارند.

معایب:

این عادت بد موجب اتلاف وقت در مطالعه می‌شود.

وسواس در مطالعه، عدم تمرکز حواس و ایجاد حواس‌پرتی را به دنبال خواهد داشت.

خسته شدن ذهن و بی‌حوصله شدن و درنتیجه بی‌علاقگی نسبت به درس پیامد بعدی این عادت بد است.

پیشنهاد: این عادت اشتباه چون ممکن است یکی از اختلالات اضطرابی باشد، بهتر است در صورتی که وسواس شما شدید نیست، یک بار شجاعانه در مقابل این عادت خود بایستید و تصمیم بگیرید مطلب را دوباره نخوانید. برای اطمینان می‌توانید در پایان مطالعه از خود پرسش کنید. تکرار این تمرین، اعتمادبه‌نفس شما را برای کنار گذاشتن این عادت بد یاری خواهد کرد.

----------


## ArweNN

در مکان مطالعه فقط و فقط مطالعه کنید. اگر مکان مطالعه‌ی خود را به گونه‌ای انتخاب کرده‌اید که در آن مکان کارهایی از قبیل بازی کامپیوتری و... انجام می‌دهید بهتر است آن مکان را به یکی از آن‌ها اختصاص دهید. حتی بهتر است در مکان مطالعه به تلفن همراه خود نیز پاسخ ندهید؛ زیرا مکان مطالعه یعنی جایی که با دیدن آن مکان، فکر دیگری جز مطالعه به ذهن شما خطور نکند.

----------


## ArweNN

با خواب آلودگی هنگام درس چکار کنیم؟
خستگی و خواب آلودگی هنگام مطالعه یکی از مسائلیه که خیلی ازش شکایت میشه این مسئله ممکنه دلایل مختلفی داشته باشه :

۱. عدم تعادل در خواب شبانه و درواقع عدم تامین نیاز بدن به خواب در زمان مقرره،

یعنی هر فرد باید به اندازه نیاز بدنش در شب بخوابه که طول روز خواب الوده نباشه همچنین زمان خواب هم باید ثابت و متعادل باشه تا بدن عادت کنه به اون بازه خواب، نه اینکه هرروز در یک بازه متفاوت بخوابه.

۲. دیگر دلیل بحث استراحت های بین تایم های مطالعه ست،

یعنی اگر کسی بین تایم های مطالعه ش درست استراحت نکنه بطوری که خستگیش دربره و بدنش رفرش بشه طبیعتا درمیانه روز دچار خواب الودگی و خستگی مفرط میشه.

۳. مورد بعدی اینه که گاهی بدن افراد با یک نیم‌چرت روزانه بهتر فعالیت میکنه پس باید برنامه خواب بر اساس اون تنظیم بشه که با نیم چرت کوتاه در طول روز انرژی متداوم برای مطالعه داشته باشه

۴. مورد اخری که بحث تغذیه ست،طبیعتا عدم تامین‌منابع غذایی کافی بدن رو دچار خستگی و کرختی میکنه بخصوص که مطالعه درست بسیار انرژی بره

نکته اخر اینکه کسایی که مدام و علیرغم رعایت نکات بالا در صبحگاه دچار خواب الودگی هستن حتما به پزشک مراجعه کنن چون امکان  عارضه های متابولیک در اونها وجود داره.

----------


## darya.aram

ممنون :Yahoo (100):

----------


## ArweNN

نحوه‌ی نشستن پشت میز و صندلی: میز و صندلی مناسب باید طوری باشد که هنگام نشستن زانوهای شما به صورت 90 درجه باشد و کف پا کاملاً روی زمین قرار بگیرد. اگر صندلی بلند است می‌توانید وسیله‌ای زیر پا قرار دهید تا کف پا روی آن قرار گیرد.

تکیه‌گاه پشتی صندلی نیز باید ستون فقرات را به طور کامل پوشش دهد و قوس کمر را نیز پُر کند. هم‌چنین هنگام مطالعه نباید بیش از حد به شکم سنگینی وارد شود؛ اگر سنگینی روی شکم زیاد باشد باعث فشار به روی شُش‌ها می‌شود و این فشار باعث می‌شود که شش‌ها از حداکثر ظرفیت خود برای دریافت اکسیژن استفاده نکنند و درنتیجه اکسیژن کم‌تری به بدن برسد و باعث خستگی زودرس و یادگیری کم شود.

----------


## ArweNN

چگونه درسی را که علاقه نداریم مطالعه کنیم؟

این همه دروس متنوع که مطالعه می‌کنیم ممکن است به یک یا دو درس علاقه نداشته باشید و می‌تواند دلایل مختلفی داشته باشد اما چگونه بخوانیم که عقب نمانیم.

 در ابتدای روز مطالعه کنید :وقتی آن درس را می گذاریم برای آخر و در انتهای روز دنبال بهانه هستیم که به خود بگوییم مطالعه کرده ام ؛خسته ام و این درس را فقط نمی خوانم حواسمان باشد وقتی انرژی بالایی داریم درس بخوانیم که به خاطر خستگی دوباره عقب نیندازیم.

 روزهای بیشتری از هفته آن درس را بخوانیم :وقتی به یک درس علاقه نداریم علاوه بر آن که هر روز یک روز وقتی حجم زیاد مطالعه می‌کنیم بیشتر هم خسته میشویم و فرارمیکنیم از آن درس پس تصمیم بگیریم در هفته تعداد بیشتر و حجم کمتری بخوانیم تا راحت‌تر پیش ببریم.

 با شکل و نمودار راحت‌تر مطالعه کن :وقتی مطالعه فعال نداشته باشه حتی در صورتی که علاقه داریم برایت خسته کننده است باید از هرگونه عوامل کمکی استفاده کنیم تا درک راحت‌تری داشته باشیم .

مرور کردن مکرر: مرور کردن به ما این اطمینان را می دهد که این درس  را خواندیم چقدر در ذهن ما هست و از  فراموشی آن کم می‌کند و بیشتر مایل هستیم که به طرفش برویم و حتماً دفعه بعد که مطالعه می‌کنیم این جبهه گیری کمتر می‌شود .

ما مجبوریم به مطالعه همه درسها و نمی‌توانیم بیخیال یک درس شویم وقتی به این فکر کنیم که برای رسیدن به موفقیت باید این درس را بخوانیم و تقویت کنیم راحت‌تر مشغول به مطالعه میشویم.

----------


## ArweNN

روی ذهنتان آنتی‌ویروس نصب کنید
ذهنِ ما سرچشمه‌ی باورها و در نتیجه رفتارهای ما انسان‌هاست. ذهن به عنوان اصلی‌ترین عضو در پردازش افکار، مرکز مدیریت افکار و باورهای ماست. اگر توانایی مدیریت ذهنمان را داشته باشیم توانایی کنترل آنچه را در اطرافمان رُخ می‌دهد نیز داریم. هر لحظه اطلاعات متعدد و متنوعی در حوزه‌های مختلف به ذهن ما وارد می‌شود، از اطلاعات مثبت و انگیزشی گرفته تا منفی و ... .

شما به عنوان یک دانش‌آموز کنکوری لازم است تا حد زیادی توانایی مدیریت افکار و باورهایتان را داشته باشید. الگوهای تخریب‌کننده‌یِ محیط اطراف شما می‌توانند انگیزه‌ی شما را دست‌خوش تغییرات مُخرب قرار دهند و شما را از ادامه‌ی مسیر ارزشمندی که در پیش گرفته‌اید دور کنند. در این شرایط حساسِ نزدیک به کنکور بهتر است اجازه‌ی ورود هر اطلاعاتی را به ذهنتان ندهید. دقیقاً مانند آنتی‌ویروس، ورودی‌ها و افکار مزاحم و آلوده را حذف کنید. شک نکنید موفقیت شما در گرو کنترل و مدیریتِ ذهنتان خواهد بود.

----------


## Wonderland

*بدترین عادت مطالعه ای این روزهای نزدیک کنکور:

مشغول کردن ذهن خصوصا حین خوندن درس هایی که معمولا نتیجه ی خوبی ازشون نمی گیریم به موارد زیر
مدام فکر کردن به این که رتبه ام توی کنکور چند میشه؟
اصلا تلاش هایی که دارم می کنم فایده ای داره؟
نکنه دوباره پشت کنکور بمونم؟!
حس ناکامی
ترس از شکست و قضاوت دیگران
مدام فکر کردن به حرف هایی که بقیه در مورد درس خوندتون گفتن و روی اعصاب بوده
ترس از فراموشی به صورت کاذب
مدام مقایسه کردن خودمون با دیگران
مقایسه کردن رتبه و درصد دروس توی آزمون های موسسات با هدفی که توی کنکور داریم
صفر یا صدی عمل کردن>>این روزا خیلی میبینم این مورد رو

لطفا تا جای ممکن ذهنتون رو آروم کنید تا تمرکز حواستون سر دروس بیشتر بشه.نوشتن افکار می تونه راه حل خوبی براش باشه.برنامه ریزی دقیق داشتن هم به آروم شدن کمک می کنه
*

----------


## ArweNN

تکنیک‌های افزایش انگیزه 
اولین چیزی که برای بالا بردن انگیزه نیاز دارید این است که مشخص کنید از زندگی و آینده چه می‌خواهید. در ذهن خودتان فرض کنید به پنج سال بعد رسیدید. چه چیزهایی دارید؟ کسی که نمی‌تواند آینده را برای خودش دقیق و واضح مجسم کند احتمالاً انگیزه بالا برای انجام کارهای زیاد هم نمی‌تواند در خودش به وجود بیاورد.

زمانی که شما آدم‌های افسرده را می‌بینید می‌دانید که برنامه‌ای برای آینده ندارند. می‌بینید که امید زیادی به چند سال بعد ندارند. این افراد خودشان را آدم‌های ناتوانی می‌بینند. بعضی‌اوقات این افراد خودشان را لایق رسیدن به یک سری از اهداف نمی‌دانند. همین موضوع باعث می‌شود که نتوانند در خودشان انگیزه به وجود بیاورند.

یعنی یکی از ویژگی‌های آدم‌های افسرده این است که کاری نمی‌کنند. خروجی ندارند. سراغ کارهای مهم خودشان نمی‌روند. بعضی‌اوقات این انگیزه آن‌قدر در این افراد پایین است که حتی خودشان سر سفره ناهار و شام نمی‌روند غذا بخورند. خانواده غذا را برای آن‌ها می‌آورد.

بنابراین به یک‌چیزی دقت داشته باشید. با خودتان فکر کنید در پنج سال آینده، سه سال آینده تا سالِ آینده به چه چیزی رسیدم. چه مدرک تحصیلی‌ای دارم؟ چقدر درآمد دارم؟ چقدر کتاب خواندم؟ آیا مهاجرت کردم؟ آیا در دانشگاه جدیدی تحصیل می‌کنم؟ آیا شغلم را عوض کردم؟ آیا زبانِ جدیدی یاد گرفتم؟ و…

جواب شما به این سؤالات می‌تواند هر چیزی باشد. شما می‌توانید هر جوابی به این سؤالات بدهید که تا سالِ آینده تا سه سالِ آینده به چه چیزهایی در زندگی رسیدید. من اگر چشم‌انداز روشنی نسبت به آینده خودم داشته باشم می‌توانم انگیزه را در خودم بالا ببرم...

لطفاًبنشینید و جدی به آینده‌تان فکر کنید. قرار است به چه چیزهایی در زندگی برسم. به این موضوع فکر کنید که اگر من به این‌ها برسم چجور انسانی هستم؟ اگر ازدواج کنم چجور انسانی هستم؟ اگر شرکت خودم را تأسیس کنم چه اتفاق خوبی برای من می‌افتد؟ اگر در خانه موردعلاقه‌ام ساکن شوم چه اتفاقی برای من می‌افتد؟ چه حسی دارم؟

تصویری که شما از آینده در ذهن خودتان دارید چیست؟ باید دقیق و واضح این را در ذهن خودتان مجسم کنید. بازمان بندی. چیزی که من الان برای شما توصیف کردم همان هدف‌گذاری است اما هدف‌گذاری به‌تنهایی برای ایجاد انگیزه در شما کافی نیست. شما باید هدف داشته باشید. هدف شما هم باید واضح و شفاف باشد.

هدفتان را روی کاغذ بنویسید؛ اما یادتان باشد این هدف باید در شما ایجاد انگیزه کند؛ بنابراین باید چالشی هم باشد؛ یعنی این هدف باید آن‌قدر سخت باشد که شما احساس کنید من اگر تلاش زیاد کنم به آن می‌رسم و در شما ایجاد انگیزه نیز بکند.

----------


## دکتر علی مردانی

دوران کمع بندی را سریعتر آغاز کنید
اگر به خاطر نخواندن برخی از مطالب
جمعبندی را عقب بیندازید
بسیار جبران ناپذیر خواهد بود
برای کنکور حداقل به یک بازه یک ماه برای مرور نیاز دارید

----------


## Mahsa.TS

یکی از بدترین عادت هایی که داشتم یکی نا امیدی بود!!! زیاد نا امید میشدم ! که خیلی اشتباهه!!!!!

یکی دیگه هم عدم برنامه ریزی درست! و اینکه باید موقع جمع بندی نزدیک کنکور، بهتر میخوندم!

----------


## ArweNN

تو برنده‌ای قهرمان
حتماً تابه‌حال بارها در مسیر حرکت با کمبود انگیزه و کاهش سطح انرژی مواجه شده‌ای و احتمالاً برای اینکه بتوانی سطح انگیزه‌ات را‌ دوباره بالا بیاری به سراغ شنیدن جملات انگیزشی و شرکت در همایش‌های انگیزشی رفته‌ای و حتی مجبور شده‌ای بارها و بارها صفحه‌ی کسانی را دنبال کنی که جملات انگیزشی دارند.

اما اگر دقت کنی اثر این جمله‌ها و همایش‌ها، درنهایت یک روز بیشتر نیست و بعد از یک روز، دوباره سطح انگیزه و انرژی‌ات پایین آمده است و بعد از مدتی، شنیدن جملات انگیزشی دیگر اثر یک روزه هم ندارد!

به‌نظرت راهکار چیست؟

فکر می‌کنی انسان‌های موفق به‌صورت مادرزادی دارای انگیزه هستند و‌ تو نه؟

همین ابتدای کار باید بدانی هیچ‌کس مادرزاد انگیزه ندارد. انگیزه هم مثل هرچیز دیگری به مولد و ابزار نیاز دارد. حتماً می‌پرسی ابزارش چیست. پس خوب به ابزارهای زیر دقت کن:

1. هدف‌گذاری مشخص روزانه (منطقی و واقع‌بینانه)؛

2. هدف‌گذاری مشخص هفتگی (منطقی و واقع‌بینانه)؛

3. تکرار جملات مثبت و پرهیز از گفتار و کلماتی که بار منفی دارند؛

4. باور به پیروزی (باید ایمان داشته باشی به هدفی که داری خواهی رسید. اگر باور نداشته باشی می‌توانی عرض خیابان را‌ طی کنی، قدم از قدم برنخواهی داشت. باور پیروزی است که به انسان‌ها جرئت و انگیزه‌ی حرکت می‌دهد)؛

5. پرهیز از ارتباط با انسان‌های منفی‌‌باف؛

6. پرهیز از زیاد دیدن و زیاد شنیدن مطالب و موضوعهات نامرتبط با هدف اصلی‌‌ (وقتی دیده‌ها و شنیده‌های زیاد و نامرتبط با هدف اصلی‌ات داری، ذهنت تمرکز لازم را برای حرکت به سمت هدفت نخواهد داشت و قطعاً سطح انگیزه‌ات پایین می‌آید)؛

7. تغذیه و خواب درست.

----------


## ArweNN

مراقب زمان باشید
همیشه در اطراف شما شرایط، کارها و افرادی وجود دارند که زمان را می‌ربایند. شما تنها با کنترل امور می‌توانید بر گذر زمان مسلط باشید. بیش‌تر ما انسان‌ها به جای «کمبود وقت»، مشکل «اتلاف وقت» داریم.

برای مدیریت زمان باید پیش از هر کاری دزد زمان خود را بشناسیم. یکی از پیش‌شرط‌های موفقیت، مدیریت  زمان است و یکی از پیش‌شرط‌های مدیریت زمان، این است که هر کس دزد زمان خود را بشناسد و آن را کنترل کند؛ یعنی خودش، کلاهش را قاضی کند و ببیند بیش از همه، چه چیزی وقتش را تلف می‌کند. دزد زمان شما ممکن است تلفن باشد یا نشستن پای تلوزیون یا بی‌برنامگی مفرط برای انجام کارهای روزانه یا هر چیز دیگری از این قبیل.

در ادامه به برخی از مواردی که می‌توان از آن‌ها به عنوان دزد زمان یاد کرد اشاره می‌کنیم:

صحبت‌های کم‌اهمیت

مهمانان ناخوانده

مطالعه‌ی مطالب کم‌اهمیت و غیر ضروری

روش‌های غیر صحیح و عادات نادرست مطالعه

تلفن‌های غیر ضروری و مزاحم

نداشتن انضباط کاری

سستی و بی‌‌ارادگی در تصمیم‌گیری

نیمه‌تمام گذاشتن کار‌ها و دوباره‌کاری

ناتوانی «نه» گفتن به خواسته‌های نابجا

عدم تمرکز حواس یا عادت به فکر و خیال

عادت امروز و فردا کردن

ترس از شکست و استرس

تلویزیون، کامپیوتر یا شبکه‌های اجتماعی

وسواس در مطالعه

----------


## ArweNN

چرا در یادگیری درس‌های  حل‌کردنی مشکل داریم؟
تا حالا به این سؤال فکر کرده‌اید: « چرا در یادگیری درس‌های  حل‌کردنی مشکل داریم؟»

چون حل مسئله را از مسائل ساده‌تر شروع نمی‌کنیم تا پیشرفت تدریجی خود را کاملاً حس کنیم. از طرف دیگر با حل کردن یک مسئله احساس می‌کنیم که آن را یاد گرفته‌ایم لذا بدنبال حل  مسائل دیگر می رویم در صورتی که باید به آنها کاملا مسلط باشیم بعد سراغ سوالات و مسائل دیگر برویم و برای اینکه بدانیم آیا مسلط هستیم یا نه ؟ باید آن مسئله را بیش از یک بار، بدون نگاه کردن به کتاب و دفتر و حل المسائل ، خودمان حل کنیم . اگر این کار را انجام دادیم پس یادگیری کامل شده است و الا مشکل خواهیم داشت.از طرف دیگر وقتی در حل مسئله ای مشکل داریم سریعا به دفتر و یا کتاب های کمک آموزشی مراجعه  می کنیم در صورتی که باید دقیقا مشکل خود را بدانیم که چرا نتوانستیم  آن را حل کنیم ،یعنی باید بدانیم که در کجای مطلب ، اشکال داشتیم تا برای آن چاره کنیم. در ریاضیات و دورس حل کردنی تمرین بیشتر، اگر چه تاثیر زیادی در میزان یادگیری دارد اما مسئله اساسی، دقت به روش کار و پیدا کردن مشکل یادگیری است پس اگر تمرینات کمتری انجام بدهیم اما به روش کار توجه بیشتری بکنیم نتیجه بهتری خواهیم گرفت.پس تا اطمینان کامل در تسلط به مسائل ساده تر را نداشته باشیم رفتن به سراغ مطالب پیچیده تر کاری عبث و بیهوده است .

----------


## ArweNN

مردر ، murder روشی برای مطالعه و یادگیری
برای داشتن یک مطالعه ی با کیفیت و نتیجه بخش ، باید روش مطالعه متناسب با خصوصیات فردی خود را پیدا کنید.

یکی از روش های مطالعه و یادگیری پرکاربرد ،مردر (murder) می باشد که شامل شش مرحله است.

حال و هوا (mood) : به این منظور که قبل از شروع مطالعه حتما حس و حال مطالعه را پیدا کنید.یعنی برای مطالعه،برنامه ریزی و زمانبندی کنید و حواس خود را بر مطالعه متمرکز کنید.

درک و فهم (understand) : سعی کنید تا حد مکن مطلبی را که می خوانید به طور عمیق درک کنید و قسمت هایی را که نمی فهمید علامت گذاری کنید.

یاداوری (recall) : هرانچه در مراحل قبل خوانده و فهمیده اید به زبان ساده برای خود بازگو کنید و برای انها مفاهیم کلیدی بیابید.

کشف و هضم (detect&digest) : به قسمت هایی که قبلا خوانده و نفهمیده اید رجوع کنید(قسمت های علامت گذاری شده در مرحله ی دو).

بسط و گسترش (expand) : به مطالبی که میخوانید شاخ و برگ دهید و با دانسته های قبلی خود ارتباط برقرار کنید.

مرور کردن و پاسخ دادن (review7respond) : با تمرکز بر هدف از مطالعه ی مطلب مورد نظر،نکات مهم را یاداوری کرده و به سوال های مربوط به ان پاسخ دهید.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------

